# A bit confused about the forum rules



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

According to the rules I read, I must post my first 3 posts in this section, before proceeding to the other sections. I'm quite sure I did that. How ever the e-mail I got from the Moderators said 5 posts. Which one is it?

This is my 4th post here. Coud the 5 posts minimum be the reason why I can't yet post on the other sections?

Viljaana


----------



## zwilseck (Oct 6, 2010)

That would be the reason. The private message that we received from the moderator states that we must post 5 times in the introduction forum before being allowed to post outside of this section.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's supposed to be three posts, not five. If, after three, you still can't post, log out and then log in again. That usually takes care of it.


----------



## Chococat167 (Oct 12, 2010)

I was wondering about this too


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have to give the mods a chance to approve them, guys! 8O

You should be all set now, Dan. We're working on them.....


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

Logging out and logging in did the trick. Thaks.

Viljaana


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Every post has to be approved? You mods must be busy! Haha, or is it just in the intro threads? I may see as soon as I try posting this, lol.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just the three intro threads, or as many as it takes before new members sign off on the rules.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 23, 2010)

Hmmm, I received a reply to my "HI" post, but the other ones I posted here about my registration confusion haven't made it.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 23, 2010)

But it appears they are posting now............Yay me!!


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying, marie!


----------

